# 500lb squat club



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

seeing as we have a 300 bench club thought we should include a 500 lb squat club .. seeing as squatting is the true mark of a champ

chics can join at 300 lb

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

500 lb is 230 kg (5 plates and a 5 each side)

300 lb is 136 kg


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Should be there soon will let you no when! Already in the 300 club!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

:yawn:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Nattys can join at 100 lb and i will over look the inability to bend kness whilst doing it lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

**** i'm 20kg off


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

This club is not for me im afraid....im only doing 499 

Maybe when i start the creatine i might come back.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Fck... this is a stupid club!! Cause I am a p_ssy and cant get anywhere near that! 

Oh well one day perhaps...


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

dam u shaun, currently at 180kg for 6. one day oh one day:thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm in 

All 3 now, bwoy I feel strong


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

im in just, well 3 reps :thumb: at that weight


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

3 strong mate.

I've had one at 232.5


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

well im in as its my club ,,, but i do 230 kg for 8 reps .. then drop to 140 for 8 reps .. superset

JW where are u or are u waiting for the 700 lb club


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine are below // not ATG btw


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

140kg is my best bench press for 4 reps spotted by a girl (free bar) and 240kg is my best squat but on a smith machine (which I know doesn't really count) lol.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> This club is not for me im afraid....im only doing 499
> 
> Maybe when i start the creatine i might come back.


ur in lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Vince said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Where's my tshirt Shaun?


designing it now


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

MXD said:


> Mine are below // not ATG btw


same here not atg i do 4 plates atg for reps


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Vince said:


> Here are some ideas...but this is your gig so your call buddy! :thumb:


i need them t-shirts


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Lin said:


> Fck me this is ATG we're talkin so will be back in 5yrs to play with the big boys can only do 300lb a smidge above para :lol:


Ehhh,big mouth,who rattled your cage?

Either you've been hiding behind the Smith machine or that pesky Tania has been blabbing!! :tongue:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

5 plates for 8 last year, but have lifted 240k


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Haven't been able to squat the past year as I have a herniated disc in my lower back. I used to be a be able to squat 500lbs. Does that count?? Possible honorable mention?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Lin said:


> Yo chopsie I meant parallel and yer knows it :laugh:


 :lol: hmmm.. :innocent:

Cracking lifts though Lin! :thumbup1:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

have done 250kg x 1 , but never over 100kg now days


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah baby!

230kg x 1 (Suit - Straps down + Wraps + Belt) to comp depth with more in the tank

250kg x 1 (Suit - Straps up + Wraps + Belt) to ~2" above // as Max Effort


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

i take it your talking full proper squats and not sissy squats.give us a couple of weeks,did 180kgs for 8, piece of cake.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh man, I cant join this club either :cursing: .......yet! 

See you soon! :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

maaaaan not even close to that cos i dnt sqaut my body dont like em:thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> seeing as we have a 300 bench club thought we should include a 500 lb squat club .. seeing as squatting is the true mark of a champ
> 
> chics can join at 300 lb
> 
> ...


Oh bollocks... :sad: :crying:


----------



## gippo (Jul 4, 2007)

This is just what i need to motivate me. I,ve done 440lb for 10 with straps. currently doing 352lb for 3 sets 20 (It's bloody cold in my gym so i,ll wait untill it warms up a touch.)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lin said:


> No ones body does but that's what builds big fck off wheels and hard ar5es :thumbup1:


Ask Con about his "Duck Bum" :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> well im in as its my club ,,, but i do 230 kg for 8 reps .. then drop to 140 for 8 reps .. superset
> 
> JW where are u or are u waiting for the 700 lb club


Im here baby, yep IM in I have done 500lb for 15 reps

But was actually waiting for the 800lb club:whistling:

But again felt it would be seen as elitist by some and thread might get closed or we might have a few ANTI 800lb squat club start up..

But 500lb is s very reasonable tartget and any decent trainer with few years experience should hit that no prob..

ANd thos of you near mark already, come on guys, nearly there, just a bit more effort and the t-shirts yours


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i've got 484 for 2 reps last year looking to better this,and for much more reps this time around....slowly building up,had a lot of knee and leg problems!!!

and i can manage 330 for 2 reps,308 for 4 reps at the minute,cos i'm just starting to get back on form,soon will be repping out again!!!

keep you posted!!!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Im miles off! Barley deadlifting 500. :cursing:

Some strong mo-fo's on here


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

here's my vid of 500lbs


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

HOW ABOUT A 1000LBS PLUS SQQUAT CLUB


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

1 plate off :<


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm no where near. Interesting that a lot of you guys say you can do it. Prove it with a video to make that a fact!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

My best (years ago):

240kg x 14 reps

220kg x 30 reps

Was always a high rep legs man myself.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Goose said:


> I'm no where near. Interesting that a lot of you guys say you can do it. Prove it with a video to make that a fact!


have you had a look at mine a few posts above yours?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

the bulldog said:


> HOW ABOUT A 1000LBS PLUS SQQUAT CLUB


Ha ha that can only be one Bulldog I can think of...

Count me in in a couple of years, I'll be in the 800lbs club on March 28th 2009


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Squatted well over that in my powerlifting days, but dont go anywhere near that weight now, heaviest now is 140kg until failure, so I have done it, but dont anymore, can I join?


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

do i qualify shaun??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn can't get in this one either. Best is 418 lbs for reps, and not to parallel either :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Lin said:


> Has he got a proper black mans ripe peachy bottom :clap:


 Yes i have had several such comments in the past.

I have even been called a n***er before not for my **** though:lol: i had pulled up to a traffic light and i saw 3 black guys and a ****** hoe so i looked turned back to my mate and commented on what a mess the bird was. What happened then will live on in my memory for ever, she wound down her window and said "what the fvck is wrong with you n***er" so obviously i said "dont call me a n***er because i am no fvcking n***er" to which the black guys in the car got all offended, so i said "follow my car into wallmart and i will smash all your faces in". They did follow me into wallmart but did one circle and fvcked off which just left me with unresolved aggression for the rest of the evening:cursing:

BTW Shaun is an awesome squatter from the videos on facebook that i have seen:thumbup1:

However, Bulldog is the big daddy of squatting best part is its all caked powered. I remember seeing him devour a bakerys worth of cakes at gpc euros a few years back:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> *Yes i have had several such comments in the past. *
> 
> *I have even been called a n***er before not for my **** though:lol: i had pulled up to a traffic light and i saw 3 black guys and a ****** hoe so i looked turned back to my mate and commented on what a mess the bird was. What happened then will live on in my memory for ever, she wound down her window and said "what the fvck is wrong with you n***er" so obviously i said "dont call me a n***er because i am no fvcking n***er" to which the black guys in the car got all offended, so i said "follow my car into wallmart and i will smash all your faces in". They did follow me into wallmart but did one circle and fvcked off which just left me with unresolved aggression for the rest of the evening:cursing:*
> 
> ...


CAREFULL CON

Who are you sounding like in that story:nono:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Lin said:


> Cool yer can't beat a proper squatters a5s all pert and humongous :thumbup1:


 Looking rather tasty in your avvy Linny, now all you need is some cream all over it:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> CAREFULL CON
> 
> Who are you sounding like in that story:nono:


 Either the grand wizard of the KKK or Dr. Swole? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Lin said:


> Cream lol all over what :laugh:


 Use your imagination, i know i have:whistling: :lol:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

jw007 said:


> CAREFULL CON
> 
> Who are you sounding like in that story:nono:


agreed we don't want another thread deleting guys


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

How tall are you 500 squatters?

I need excuses.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

5ft 9 lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

GYMBABE said:


> How about you are just weak as ****? :lol: :lol:


 PMSL:laugh: :thumb:

I am very tall for bb standards i am 5ft8


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

HI MARTIN YOU DOING WELSH ,HOWS TRNG


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

230kg for 2 reps on the squat did it two weeks ago done 220kg for 4 reps set before


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

im 5ft 10-11 depends on the heels


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

the bulldog said:


> HI MARTIN YOU DOING WELSH ,HOWS TRNG


Yes mate, me and a new lad are doing the welsh. Hoping to nail that 365kg squat this time. Training is going ok thanks, Im looking forward to it BUT my bench shirt and squat suit havent arrived from titan yet so not going to have long to break them in!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

StJocKIII said:


> How tall are you 500 squatters?
> 
> I need excuses.....


6ft 6in


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I presume we are talking 'white flag' proper boy squats here.....

Am only 25kg off the Girls club :0) so no cigar lol


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

use old kit if you cant hit depth or get a touch in trng


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

6 foot


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hit 260kg yesterday, high (3" > para) but depth is improving on supra-maximal lifts.

PB to PL depth is about ~235kg at the mo. Training on track to provide 270kg paused to depth by the end of the year. Equipment very loose now though - slides on super easy, which has made my bottom end strength the limiting factor on depth now.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Hit 260kg yesterday, high (3" > para) but depth is improving on supra-maximal lifts.
> 
> PB to PL depth is about ~235kg at the mo. Training on track to provide 270kg paused to depth by the end of the year. Equipment very loose now though - slides on super easy, which has made my bottom end strength the limiting factor on depth now.


that with briefs as well mate???

Got any new wraps yet??


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> here's my vid of 500lbs


 that was one good easy rep,you could push alot more on that bud.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SD said:


> Oh man, I cant join this club either :cursing: .......yet!
> 
> See you soon! :thumbup1:


Me neither.... :cursing:



Incredible Bulk said:


> here's my vid of 500lbs


Damn dude, that looked easy for you.

Is that ramstein in the background?

That music had to add some extra on there....lol

So, when you have music like that playing it is assisted right?.........haaaa haaaaa, sorry, just had to.....lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ok i dont know if i qualify for entry,in the past i have free squatted 5 plates a side for about 6 reps i think it was but gave up free squatting years ago,after that i smith squatted 265kg for 4 reps at one point  but i dont squat at all any more as it kills me.

i did however a 3wks ago leg press 1030kg (2266lbs) for 6 reps,that was 20x20kg plates each side of the machine plus two BETA's sitting on the machine for more weight


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> ok i dont know if i qualify for entry,in the past i have free squatted 5 plates a side for about 6 reps i think it was but gave up free squatting years ago,after that i smith squatted 265kg for 4 reps at one point  but i dont squat at all any more as it kills me.
> 
> i did however a 3wks ago leg press 1030kg (2266lbs) for 6 reps,that was 20x20kg plates each side of the machine plus two *BETA's* sitting on the machine for more weight


BETAs are like helium, they take weight off, Halve your weight on machine now mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ah fuk,back to the drawing board


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

did 220kg for 8 and dropped to 140 for 8 superset .. before the infamous back pump set in

my best is 270kg ... 594 lbs for 2 reps ....

Weeman get that Avi changed ur depressing me with that huge back and tiny tiny waist ... just when i convinced myself my waist was getting smaller

that pic makes my contest pics look like mr stay puft breathing out


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

actually my avi pic underneath yours looks like the michellin man after he has eaten mr staypuft (the marshmallow man of ghostbusters) followed my pilsbury doughboy starter ...im gunna have to change it now


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

roflmfao you nutter lol

shaun mate you dont realise how big you are!if i were to stand next to you in real life pose for pose you would make me look like a wee boy!!

michellin man eatin mr staypuft hahahahahahaha


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> roflmfao you nutter lol
> 
> shaun mate you dont realise how big you are!if i were to stand next to you in real life pose for pose you would make me look like a wee boy!!
> 
> michellin man eatin mr staypuft hahahahahahaha


will hold u to that at the brits mate and my missus will be the judge .... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: whats ur room number again lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

that sounds like a deal,i'll text u the number as soon as its booked lol :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> *did 220kg for 8 and dropped to 140 for 8 superset .. before the infamous back pump set in *
> 
> my best is 270kg ... 594 lbs for 2 reps ....
> 
> ...


Nutter


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

vaux275 said:


> that was one good easy rep,you could push alot more on that bud.


Beast!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Damn dude, that looked easy for you.
> 
> Is that ramstein in the background?
> 
> ...


cheers hacks!

yes i could of gone to 240kg i think, its scary wondering if you'll come out of the hole or not :tongue:

yup thats rammstein, fire freiiiiiiiiii!!!! :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Nutter


feeling it today :thumb:


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

300lbs bench club is a bit light isnt it? how about bumping that up to at least 440lbs?


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

I squatted 500lb for 6 reps 10 years ago, at 93kg

Tonight i managed 30 reps on 130kg, bottom of my back was so pumped..


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

musclefox said:


> I squatted 500lb for 6 reps 10 years ago, at 93kg
> 
> Tonight i managed 30 reps on 130kg, bottom of my back was so pumped..


So your going backwards?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

at my heaviest i did 270k for 8 reps


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well 7 and a knee bender, lol


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

By martin brown,



> So your going backwards?


Dont forget mate i have no kneecap in my right leg and also broke my back in 2005 so 30 reps with 130kg is good for me, i know i could have lifted more weight but whats the point after the injuries ive had..


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

musclefox said:


> By martin brown,
> 
> Dont forget mate i have no kneecap in my right leg and also broke my back in 2005 so 30 reps with 130kg is good for me, i know i could have lifted more weight but whats the point after the injuries ive had..


Sorry mate I didn't have a clue


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

No probs mate, im just so made up and glad i can train after my Accident although the doctors told me not to..


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol, they'd have us all sat in bed watching TV if they had their way...

You find your ok with endurance work (30reps +)?


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

I always have the urge to go heavier but i dont think my spine would take it so try not to go real heavy no more, plus im 40 this year.

As long as i get a good pump in my muscles they seem to respond well, i also do high reps on calves and they grow well..


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

ShaunMc said:


> Nattys can join at 100 lb and i will over look the inability to bend kness whilst doing it lol


Heh hey, I am in then.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

:cursing: I'm just 16lb short!!! Next squat session...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

musclefox said:


> I always have the urge to go heavier but i dont think my spine would take it so try not to go real heavy no more, plus im 40 this year.
> 
> As long as i get a good pump in my muscles they seem to respond well, i also do high reps on calves and they grow well..


You're physique looks awesome for any age let alone 40 :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MaxMuscle said:


> You're physique looks awesome for any age let alone 40 :thumbup1:


I thought that same thing, but didn't say it.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you MaxMuscle and winger:thumb:

It's not been easy..


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

This thread is funny

"I used to do 250kg, but er, not past parallel and it was about 5 years ago, now I just do leg press, am I in?"

Haha


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tasty said:


> This thread is funny
> 
> "I used to do 250kg, but er, not past parallel and it was about 5 years ago, now I just do leg press, am I in?"
> 
> Haha


Your in like flin. If you can do it in the past, you can do it again.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

a lot of dreamers but not a lot of achievers in here


----------

